# LOGITECH X-530 5.1 PC Speakers



## JackleCube

These seem pretty popular and widely used. I'm here requesting some information on the lengths of the wires. Has anyone got this set? I'm interested but I fear that as with most speakers the wires won't be very long, I'd like one of the satellite speakers in each corner of my room, although I doubt they will be that long (my room is roughly 4m by 5m, to my eye), however I'd be fairly satisfied with a 3 metre length, might accept a bit less. 

If not this set, can anyone recommend any alternatives. Preferably not going over the £70-80 mark ($110-125), that has good audio quality and has long wires, I'd love to go wireless, but from what I can see that is very expensive. If anyone is aware of a reletively inexpensive speaker system (will settle for 3.1 or 4.1), that would also be great.

Thank you.


----------



## memory

The center speaker is about 7.25 feet long, the front left and right speakers are about 5.5 feet long and the back left and right are about 14.5 feet long.  I hope this helps.


----------



## computeruler

Logitech fails.  Don't get them.  Get a good quality 2.0/.1 setup over horrible 5.1.  M-audio av40s are a good choice in the price range.  Klipsch pro media 2.1s if you need a little more bass.


----------



## memory

What is wrong with Logitech?  I have this set and I think they are pretty decent.  No they are not top of the line but they are not bad either.


----------



## Shane

There seems to be alot of people who dislike Logitech speakers for some reason on here,Yes they may not use the best components in their setups but for the price theyre really good speakers....like i said,For the price!

I have the Logitech X-540s.


----------



## salvage-this

I agree with Nevakonaza.  I have the X-540's I got them for $100 and I really couldn't be happier with them.  great sound, lots of power, great cable length.  The sound is just clear at any volume.


----------



## Shane

salvage-this said:


> I agree with Nevakonaza.  I have the X-540's I got them for $100 and I really couldn't be happier with them.  great sound, lots of power, great cable length.  The sound is just clear at any volume.



Yeah,I'm also betting whoever says that logitech speakers are no good have crappy on 5.1 board sound and not a decent dedicated sound card,which of course makes all the difference!

The logitech X-540s paired with my Asus Xonar D1 sound card is just pure bliss!
everything so clear...i only paid £49 for them brand new 2 years ago,and logitech recently replaced the whole set for me due to a fault with the sound remote...cant beat that!


----------



## computeruler

Wut.  You think your logitech speakers sound good?  Anyone that knows anything about audio knows that logitech is crap.  And I have an auzentech prelude, so your argument about having onboard is invalid.  Logitech is just low quality, and terrible.  It's pretty much a fact.  Quality 2.0/.1>shitty 5.1 logitech any day.  Honeslty 10% THD?  That's terrible.  Oh and your d1 was basically a waste of money if you use it with those shitty speakers.  And  just a guess, but you use think skullcandy is good too?


----------



## dark666apoc

for 80 dollars its a decent surround sound 
the average person wouldnt be able to tell the difference either way

audio is based on preference ive been building stereos for 6 years now and i personally like the x-540 amp ive got it powering custom built highs and an 8 inch tang band 

which a few of their older systems used tang bands stock which if you DID know anything about audio you would know isnt CRAP quality in the least

anyways if youve heard the setup before and you like it get it

the short wires can be overcome by couplers which you can pick up for about 1.25 at radio shack or where ever is closest to you

oh and the highs amp is down to 2 ohm stable not the best sound quality in the world but it suffices if you cant afford a surround receiver and know how to tweak an eq

and no im not saying logitech is the best by far it is not if you want great soundquality study up some and and build some of your own its actually a lot of fun


----------



## diduknowthat

computeruler said:


> Wut.  You think your logitech speakers sound good?  Anyone that knows anything about audio knows that logitech is crap.  And I have an auzentech prelude, so your argument about having onboard is invalid.  Logitech is just low quality, and terrible.  It's pretty much a fact.  Quality 2.0/.1>shitty 5.1 logitech any day.  Honeslty 10% THD?  That's terrible.  Oh and your d1 was basically a waste of money if you use it with those shitty speakers.  And  just a guess, but you use think skullcandy is good too?



I think they're pretty bad for music but for gaming they're fine for the money. Anyway you put it 5.1 systems are better at gaming than 2.0/1 systems. However if he wants to listen to music then I would definitely recommend a 2.0/2.1 system. 



Nevakonaza said:


> There seems to be alot of people who dislike Logitech speakers for some reason on here,Yes they may not use the best components in their setups but for the price theyre really good speakers....like i said,For the price!
> 
> I have the Logitech X-540s.



It really depends on what you're looking for. I would personally only use cheap surround sound speakers for gaming. Anything else i wouldn't touch them.



dark666apoc said:


> for 80 dollars its a decent surround sound
> the average person wouldnt be able to tell the difference either way
> 
> audio is based on preference ive been building stereos for 6 years now and i personally like the x-540 amp ive got it powering custom built highs and an 8 inch tang band
> 
> which a few of their older systems used tang bands stock which if you DID know anything about audio you would know isnt CRAP quality in the least
> 
> anyways if youve heard the setup before and you like it get it
> 
> the short wires can be overcome by couplers which you can pick up for about 1.25 at radio shack or where ever is closest to you
> 
> oh and the highs amp is down to 2 ohm stable not the best sound quality in the world but it suffices if you cant afford a surround receiver and know how to tweak an eq
> 
> and no im not saying logitech is the best by far it is not if you want great soundquality study up some and and build some of your own its actually a lot of fun



Pretty interesting facts, but pleaseeee use punctuations, it was a pain to read through .


----------



## Rocko

computeruler said:


> Logitech fails.  Don't get them.  Get a good quality 2.0/.1 setup over horrible 5.1.  M-audio av40s are a good choice in the price range. * Klipsch pro media 2.1s* if you need a little more bass.



I blew that sub out in one day.


----------



## voyagerfan99

I have the G51's which are the higher version of the X-540's. I personally love them to death. The bass is awesome and the sound quality is just superb for anything. They are ruined by my horrible onboard sound on my new machine though. However on my old machine with the dedicated sound blaster card, they sound amazing!

The guy that lived next door to me at NJIT had the X-540's and he used to blast music with them and they also sounded great! The music mode simulator was a lot better on the X-540's then it was on the G51's. It doesn't crackle or pop.



computeruler said:


> And  just a guess, but you use think skullcandy is good too?



I do! I use Smokin' Buds and they are by far the best earbuds I've ever owned for only $30.


----------



## bomberboysk

For the price....logitech has to have at least a 100% if not larger profit margin on their speakers, just looking at the components used.

If i was going with a set of "computer" speakers, its nearly impossible to beat the Klipsh promedia 2.1's for audio quality if you can find a good price on them.


----------



## Rocko

I do use the tweeters off the Klipsch pro media 2.1, but I replaced the sub with a Kenwood SW-301, 110w sub.


----------



## G25r8cer

Nevakonaza said:


> There seems to be alot of people who dislike Logitech speakers for some reason on here,Yes they may not use the best components in their setups but for the price theyre really good speakers....like i said,For the price!
> 
> I have the Logitech X-540s.



2nd That 

I have them also and love them to death. I thought I downgraded when moving from a 460watt jvc stereo but, I was wrong. I downgraded simply b/c the bass was not needed on the stereo. The sound coming from the x-540's are great. Nice crisp and clear sounds. Sure they are not a set of Bose but, they dont cost $500 either. If your in the $80-110 range go for the x-540's. U will be glad.


----------



## diduknowthat

G25r8cer said:


> 2nd That
> 
> I have them also and love them to death. I thought I downgraded when moving from a 460watt jvc stereo but, I was wrong. I downgraded simply b/c the bass was not needed on the stereo. The sound coming from the x-540's are great. Nice crisp and clear sounds. Sure they are not a set of Bose but, they dont cost $500 either. If your in the $80-110 range go for the x-540's. U will be glad.



But Bose also sucks...They're a complete ripoff for the money.


----------



## dark666apoc

diduknowthat said:


> I think they're pretty bad for music but for gaming they're fine for the money. Anyway you put it 5.1 systems are better at gaming than 2.0/1 systems. However if he wants to listen to music then I would definitely recommend a 2.0/2.1 system.
> 
> 
> 
> It really depends on what you're looking for. I would personally only use cheap surround sound speakers for gaming. Anything else i wouldn't touch them.
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty interesting facts, but pleaseeee use punctuations, it was a pain to read through .



haha
Sorry I don't usually use punctuation when I'm typing online.

They do sound great for the price range they are in, though as I'm realizing now the mid bass is lacking horribly due to what ever they have them crossed at. Which is playing hell with my custom built towers.

Also the bass response on the x530 is FAR superior to that on the x540
(I own both sets)

I agree that if you're looking for a music setup don't even look at 5.1(3 useless speakers and less wattage per speaker)


----------



## linkin

diduknowthat said:


> But Bose also sucks...They're a complete ripoff for the money.



Their older ones aren't (talking like 80's/90's) but with their new stuff, yeah I agree.


----------



## diduknowthat

linkin said:


> Their older ones aren't (talking like 80's/90's) but with their new stuff, yeah I agree.



Yeah when they first started they actually made decent speakers for the money. Now they're just charging obscene price for regular speakers. The only reason they make money is because people would blindly believe that Bose is the "best".


----------

